# Time from ED drop off to PC



## Sboyles (Feb 2, 2014)

I will drop my car off in Stuttgart Oct. 13 and plan to pick it up at the Performance Center. However, now I am concerned that my paperwork indicates it takes around 10 weeks to receive a car at the PC but only 6-8 at my local east coast dealer. Why does it take longer to go to the PC and is it worth the wait?


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Non-Tourist Cars "Regular Cars" get pre-clearance from customs. If you did ED, then you don't get that so tack on a week or so possibly. On top of that, there are a limited number of slots available at the PC. So if no slots are open as soon as the car is brought to them then add a week or so.

Regular Car
--Ship docks, Car off to VPC, Truck to Dealer.

ED Car
--Ship docks, wait for customs, Car to VPC, Truck to Dealer

PCD ED Car
--Ship docs, wait for customs, Car to VPC (and cleared), Truck to PC (Delivery date scheduled), Pickup


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

Also, PCD cars must discharge in Brunswick, GA. The frequency of ships that have this discharge port is less.

There was a little mishap with my shipping, but it's a good example of speed.

I dropped off on August 2nd in Munich. I was loaded on a vessel and departed bremerhaven Aug 8th.

That ship would have arrived on the East Coast on the 21st of August and likely been at my dealer in 5 days (26th).

Because I was doing PCD (they switched ships in Belgium), it had to wait for the next ship going to Brunswick. That ship didn't leave Bremerhaven until August 21st.

So frequency of ships to Brunswick is a large factor as well.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Back in 2011, it was 7 weeks to the day from drop off in Munich to PCD.


----------



## 1050Wien (Feb 27, 2013)

Were you on the Toledo? If so, our cars journeyed to the US together. I did ED and dropped off in Munich on August 2nd. I am also doing PCD. 



afshawnt said:


> Also, PCD cars must discharge in Brunswick, GA. The frequency of ships that have this discharge port is less.
> 
> There was a little mishap with my shipping, but it's a good example of speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budcat (Aug 9, 2011)

I was also on the Toledo. Dropped off in Amsterdam on 7/30. Waiting for PCD date.

Where in Cleveland are you?


----------



## 1050Wien (Feb 27, 2013)

I am hoping that there aren't any issues with customs. A PCD date around the end of this month is what I am hoping for.

East side of Cleveland (Orange Village). You know the area?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

1050Wien said:


> I am hoping that there aren't any* issues with customs*. A PCD date around the end of this month is what I am hoping for.
> 
> East side of Cleveland (Orange Village). You know the area?


99 percent of the time there is not, but if you are the unlucky one it can take a _long time_. N4S


----------



## claud 3 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dropped off in Munich on June 12. Redelivered at PDC on August 26 this year.


----------



## Budcat (Aug 9, 2011)

1050Wien said:


> I am hoping that there aren't any issues with customs. A PCD date around the end of this month is what I am hoping for.
> 
> East side of Cleveland (Orange Village). You know the area?


I know where Orange is. When I grew up in Cleveland Heights a long long time ago that was way out.


----------



## afshawnt (May 1, 2004)

1050Wien said:


> Were you on the Toledo? If so, our cars journeyed to the US together. I did ED and dropped off in Munich on August 2nd. I am also doing PCD.


Yes, I was eventually loaded onto the Toledo (after travelling to Belgium on the Torrens by mistake). Hoping to do PCD shortly. Car has been at the VPC for a few days.


----------



## rmhumr (Oct 9, 2014)

Did ED, but could not drive the car (long story), handed it over at the Welt on 9/27. Just found out today that it is not scheduled to leave port till Oct. 23rd, and scheduled to reach Brunswick Nov 10th. Tack on a couple of weeks to clear customs, set a date for pcd (hoping Nov 21st) , and my ED to PCD delivery ends up at 8 weeks.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

rmhumr said:


> Did ED, but could not drive the car (long story), handed it over at the Welt on 9/27. Just found out today that it is not scheduled to leave port till Oct. 23rd, and scheduled to reach Brunswick Nov 10th. Tack on a couple of weeks to clear customs, set a date for pcd (hoping Nov 21st) , and my ED to PCD delivery ends up at 8 weeks.


That's not bad. Back in 2011 it was 7 weeks to day from the time I dropped off in Munich. Maybe yours will be a tad shorter if the customs/VPC time is shorter than you anticipate. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxsterless_B (Sep 17, 2013)

Sboyles said:


> I will drop my car off in Stuttgart Oct. 13 and plan to pick it up at the Performance Center. However, now I am concerned that my paperwork indicates it takes around 10 weeks to receive a car at the PC but only 6-8 at my local east coast dealer. Why does it take longer to go to the PC and is it worth the wait?


My car is ready at the PC in less than 8 weeks. :thumbup:


----------

